# This looks fun



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

*X2*

Yes, very fun


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

You do understand if your mother finds out what you've been up to you will be 

*GROUNDED FOR LIFE YOUNG MAN!!!!*


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Schutzie said:


> You do understand if your mother finds out what you've been up to you will be
> 
> *GROUNDED FOR LIFE YOUNG MAN!!!!*


Totally worth it!


----------



## River.Girl (Oct 11, 2013)

How would you stop?? I guess that's a nice part about the walls next to it in this case...haha. That looks fun though! Wonder how the bottom of the kayak looks.


----------

